

Meetings.io (YCW11) is hosting the first WebRTC Meetup (SF) - denismars
http://blog.meetings.io/post/29143488222/meetings-io-is-hosting-the-first-webrtc-meetup-sf

======
denismars
if you're into WebRTC and looking to connect with other WebRTC junkies or just
wanting to learn more about WebRTC and its potentials then join the meetup
group here: <http://www.meetup.com/WebRTC/>

~~~
jancborchardt
Also check out <http://webp2p.org>, we have a mailing list and an irc channel
#webp2p for discussion on WebRTC and more peer-to-peer web technologies.

------
willaaye
This needs to be live streamed!

~~~
denismars
yes, preferably via webrtc ;)

------
Josh2600hz
Looks like fun!

------
samstave
I'll be there

